# i need to underclock my RAM



## benneh (May 13, 2009)

hey guys, i had this problem when i first built my pc, i bought some RAM that was too high speed, eventually i g ave my pc to a family friend to tinker with and he found that out and underclocked my ram

now recently my HDD has been playing up, and me being the idiot i am tinkered witht he BIOS and loaded the safe defaults, erasing his underclock of my RAM, so even when the HDD decides to play fair and load (or even be found but thats another issue) it restarts like when i first built it, because the RAM is too high speed

im running on an nForce 630i motherboard, so far ive been unable to find out to underclock on the internet so ive turned to you, ive got help from you a long time ago and it was really helpful, hopefully you can pull through again

of course i WOULD post a DxDiag but my PC wont start up/log in because of the RAM issue

the only stuff i can tell you is this

motherboard: nForce 630i
GFX Card: Geforce8800(sti? i think)
CPU: Intell Q6600 Quad Core, i think 2.4Mghz

and 2GB of ram which the make im unsure of, if i remember rightly its not a main brand, its an own brand from eBuyer.

sorry if this should go in motherboards section, i wasnt sure since its a bit of both


----------



## benneh (May 13, 2009)

quick bump
i dont want this to die :/


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds strange as the RAM should underclock itself according to your CPU. How far do you get? Can you get into BIOS?


----------



## benneh (May 13, 2009)

yeah i can get into BIOS, i gets to the blue login screen, the arrow appears before anything else (which is normal) and then i get the BSOD, it was doing this when i first built it too so the guy i had helping me took it home and discovered it was too high speed


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

Please list your system specs. Make, model. Especially which ram you are using. It may not have enough voltage. Run cpuz. It will tell you the make and speed, specs. of your ram.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

@benneh:

I still don't understand that your memory is "too fast". If you want to change the option for memory speed, you can set it in BIOS. Find something like "DDR2-1066" or PC2-8500 etc. Try different settings.

But I think it's not a memory problem, it may be a Windows problem. To confirm that, run Ubuntu from a live CD. Ubuntu is a Linux Operating system, which you can run directly from the CD without having to install. Download Ubuntu Live CD from here:
http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download

Burn it and boot from it. On the options screen, select "run ubuntu without installing". Wait for sometime (may be upto 10-20 minutes). If it runs fine, it's not a RAM problem (because a hardware problem would affect all the operating systems) and you need to seek support in the Windows support section of TSF. If it doesn't run fine, it's a hardware problem.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@HD_Monkey The OP can't run CPUZ......can't get the PC to boot.

Do you have, or can you borrow, some different RAM? It could be a compatibility issue.
I would also suggest trying what ssj4Gogeta posted....... Try different settings in the Bios.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Tyree, congratulations on the green jacket!


----------

